# New Puppy



## ksand24 (Nov 21, 2014)

Hello!
Does anyone have experience using the snuggle puppies? They are heated stuffed animal puppies that are supposed to help your new pup get easily adjusted in the crate, making the crate training seem more den-like and not miss their litter-mates as much. I know that Vizslas are master chewers, and am not sure if getting one of these stuffed animals would be helpful or harmful. Any thoughts/suggestions?


----------



## sillybluecreature (Oct 6, 2013)

We have one! Our pup wasn't much of a chewer, especially at night when it was time to go to sleep. She nibbled at her stuffed toys but never broke any until she got older. The heated stuffie still survives


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

We have one, but we didn't end up using the heater/heartbeat features so I don't know how well those work. We bought it for our weim pup (because our Vizsla pup was soooo hard to crate train) and it turned out she loved her crate. She used it just like a regular stuffed animal - I think she just liked feeling she had a littermate there to cuddle up to. It's not filled with a ton of stuffing, which is a plus if they do get it open (she nooked it to death eventually ). Our Vizsla didn't have the snuggle puppy, but we did put a stuffed animal with him in his crate. He's a big chewer/destroyer but he didn't start messing with it until he was older (probably because he was too busy barking his head off :-[) and by then, he didn't need it anymore. You could try just throwing a regular stuffed animal in the dryer for a few minutes and crating him with that to see how he does before you buy a snuggle puppy.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I had 2 puppies that didn't chew the blanket, or stuffed animals in their crate.
Then came Lucy, that could destroy a Sherman tank as a pup.
The only thing I could put in her crate was a old towel, and I knew it would have holes chewed in it by morning.
I wouldn't have put anything that had batteries, or warmer in it with her. She would have chewed through the stuffed animal, and then what it held inside.


----------



## katy13 (Apr 29, 2014)

We never had a heated one, but just a normal sized stuffed animal that was just a little bigger than when we brought her home. I slept with the stuffed animal for a week before we brought Ruby home that way it smelled like me. She never tore him up (Buddy is his name) she still snuggles with buddy when she sleeps, and does not tear him up. To her I guess he is her litter mate. She is six months old now, knows him by name and everyday gets him out of her kennel to play with him, but she is always gentle with him. Her other toys she destroys. But not Buddy. Here is a picture with her and Buddy taken this week.


----------



## ksand24 (Nov 21, 2014)

Thank you everyone for the responses! katy13 thats great advice sleeping with Buddy before your pup came home. Thank you for your input I will definitely do that. I'm not going to risk having something battery-operated in the crate with a chewer


----------

